
Would you "spam" to get big fast? - master54

======
dfranke
Spam is a worse crime than murder. Big spammers like Ralsky send enough spam
to waste many lifetimes' worth of people's time. Just because the damage is
spread out over a large number of people doesn't make that fact any less
heinous.

------
andre
It all depends on the definition of the "spam".

------
master54
I'm not referring to those blatant buy-a-mailing-list-and-spam kinda process.
I'm talking about the more subtle invitation "spam" executed by the likes of
plaxo, hi5 etc.

~~~
brlewis
Like this?

<http://blog.plaxo.com/archives/2005/12/>

Doesn't sound like spam to me.

------
sabat
If I was trying to make a site that will last, then no, because I'd feel dirty
-- and it's a dirty way to start out.

